

Show HN - Raw Signal - My Side Proj To Keep My Skill Sharp - mysteryleo
http://tech.rawsignal.com

======
mysteryleo
btw, I'm not sure if it'll amount to anything big. My hope is someone will
find it useful.

for me personally, it's a lot of fun to work on machine learning and
algorithms. i had soooo much fun building it.

if anyone has any feedback, let me know.

------
espadagroup
How did you choose what feeds to monitor?

~~~
mysteryleo
wow. that's an entire module in the system. we do several things that analyze
feeds and decide if it fits a category. Basically, lots of text analysis and
analysis of the web.

We get candidates from people submitting feeds.

